# Doe not wanting to feed babies



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Nubian doe not wanting to feed babies. She had triplets yesterday around 1:30 and she doesn't want them sucking. Im holding her still every 3 to 4 hour and putting them on her for now. Will she learn to let them eat? They try and she kicks at them. She was so full this morning I had to milk her out a little. What should I do in this situation? 

And one teat is bigger then the other one and she is holding more milk on that side. The babies like the other side better but they will eat on the bigger one. Her teat are so low to the ground it's hard for them to find them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she an FF? I'd milk her out more. You could give her a shot of Banamine.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

No this is her 3 time. Her first time with me. The lady I got her from said she's a great mama but I'm not seeing it. She wants them just don't want them eating


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Not the best pic but if you look on her other side you can see the big teat


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

This is before she had them


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she wants them but not eating, then she hurts. I'd be getting a shot of Banamine into her.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

i'd milk her most of the way out, hopefully then she'd be more comfortable and after that the triplets will keep it from getting too full?

i had this problem with a doe with twins last year...her udder was so big their mouths didnt fit on it, once i milked her most of the way out they kept it from getting that full again.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree she needs to be milked on that side.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree she needs to be milked on that side.


I am milking her out on that side and she's doing a lot better with the babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. 👍

Milk her a little bit as needed, if she gets too tight. 
You don’t have to totally milk her out each time, just enough to make her comfortable. 
Show the kid there are 2 sides.


----------

